# Welbutrin?



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

Just seeing what kind of luck people have had with Welbutrin.My doctor is weaning me down off of Effexor XR and switching me to Welbutrin.Let me know!


----------



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

No one has taken this?


----------



## exxon (May 12, 2003)

No reduction in anxiety and gave me really crazy dreams (side effect). I would wake up several times a night with a HUGE headache.Sorry this isn't postive, but that was my experience. Hope yours is different.Just curious why are you going off Effexor XR ?


----------



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

Vamplady,I'm also curious as to why you are going off of Effexor XR? That is an antidepressant that I may be taking but have been afraid to because I've had bad experiences with others.exxon,Are you on Effexor now or have been on it? I've been trying to get as much feedback as possible on this drug so that I can decide whether to try it or not. Thanks.maria


----------



## TechChick (Jun 27, 2002)

Hey Vamplady,My doc changed my meds again. I'm currently taking Welbutrin XR 150 mg and in a few weeks its going to be uped to 300 mg a day. I've been on it a little over a week now. I love this drug, I've had no side affects from it so I'm hoping it will do the trick with my depression. I wish you the best of luck.Regards,


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I hate to give you another negative response, but I had a difficult time with the Welbutrin. It made me feel very, very antsy. Like I couldn't sit still. I'd asked my psychiatrist if I could try something other than Zoloft, because the Zoloft was making me so sleepy. But I couldn't handle the Welbutrin. So I just went back to the Zoloft, and over time, I have gotten used to it, and it doesn't cause the drowsiness that it did in the beginning. I am fine to drive or pretty much do anything I like. And it has really helped me. I'm glad I stuck it out, because I believe Zoloft is going to be the one for me.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

anyone have experience with desipramine? I posted about it but as usual no one answers me


----------

